# Energy Effeciency Programs



## robojoe (Mar 23, 2010)

I have a question I hope some can help me with. I am doing a lighting job in a small factory. Currently the factory has 400W and 1000W MH fixtures. We are changing them putting up 6 lamp T8 fixtures at 277V. The owner asked about government rebate programs and energy efficency tax programs. According to him the contractor has to fill out the paper work. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I haven't heard a thing about that tax program. Are you using high output lamps?


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I've briefly read about them. I want to say you get 1.80 a square foot for upgrading...Also, I think you need to get an approved auditor to go through and verify that you made the upgrade.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> I've briefly read about them. I want to say you get 1.80 a square foot for upgrading...Also, I think you need to get an approved auditor to go through and verify that you made the upgrade.


 Do you know of a link or something where I could read up on that?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

robojoe said:


> I have a question I hope some can help me with. I am doing a lighting job in a small factory. Currently the factory has 400W and 1000W MH fixtures. We are changing them putting up 6 lamp T8 fixtures at 277V. The owner asked about government rebate programs and energy efficency tax programs. According to him the contractor has to fill out the paper work. Does anyone know anything about this?


I have a plant who is doing this right now.

No, the contractor does not need to fill out paper work, in fact, no-one came out to verify the plant even had 400W MH's. 

The maint guy is doing the change out's, and they are trying to sell the MH's on Ebay.

No-one comes out to verify they change them to t-8's or T-5's at all either.

There is also nothing that says the plant has to destory their MH lights, so they are all sellling them on ebay and craigs list.

Seems like a backwards plan, one plant upgrades to save money, and sells the energy hogs to someone else. It doesn't seem logical to me at all.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Do you know of a link or something where I could read up on that?


http://www.advance.philips.com/content.aspx?id=81


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I called around about changing lights in my new employers building. The electrical supply house had a salesman that worked Efficiency Maine program in our state. He came by and did an audit and sent us the time for payback figures, ordered all the lights and switches and did the paperwork with the state for the rebates and grants. The new ballasts, fixtures and motion sensitive switches will be payed for in less than a year. Check with your local supply house, I am sure all states have some type of program.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

robojoe said:


> I have a question I hope some can help me with. I am doing a lighting job in a small factory. Currently the factory has 400W and 1000W MH fixtures. We are changing them putting up 6 lamp T8 fixtures at 277V. The owner asked about government rebate programs and energy efficency tax programs. According to him the contractor has to fill out the paper work. Does anyone know anything about this?


Vermont will give you a rebate of $50.00 per fixture. I am not sure about the state you live in.

http://www.efficiencyvermont.com/stella/filelib/2010_LightingRebateApplication_FINAL.pdf


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> http://www.advance.philips.com/content.aspx?id=81


 Thanks NolaTigaBait.:thumbsup:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

That's just federal tax decuctions. There are all kinds of ways to sell these jobs. My poco will come ot and do an energy audit and will give x amount of $$$ for every 1000 watts saved.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

The strictness of compliance verification depends on where you are, so what holds true in Pennsylvania state in a county of whatever doesn't necessarily hold true elsewhere.


----------



## jmole (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm in Southern California. I haven't heard of a tax program, but there are rebate programs through the local electric utility provider...Southern California Edison. As a contractor, you have the option to fill out the forms and submit for the rebate on the customer's behalf. The two programs are Express Solutions and Custom Solutions. There may be something similar in your area.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

It's the owner who receives all the incentives. 

If you buy a car from some dude on CL, you have to do all the paperwork. If you buy it from a dealer they do it for you.

Local energy incentives require in depth studying of specific programs, so being on top of the thing on knowledge and procedure makes you more competitive to your competitors.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

robojoe said:


> I have a question I hope some can help me with. I am doing a lighting job in a small factory. Currently the factory has 400W and 1000W MH fixtures. We are changing them putting up 6 lamp T8 fixtures at 277V. The owner asked about government rebate programs and energy efficency tax programs. According to him the contractor has to fill out the paper work. Does anyone know anything about this?


A couple of things:

6 lamp T8 with High Output Ballast is a good replacement for the 400W fixtures. In some cases you can change ballasts for similar results, but with the HO T8 ballast you will have superior light at 216 watts. 

For 1000W replacements, you will usually use a 6 or 8 lamp T5 HO fixtures. There are a few factors that go into the choice. 

The deduction spoken of is the EPACT deduction. For energy efficient lighting that meets the standard, you can get a $0.60 per square foot tax deduction for either the building owner or the lessee. This is a NICE tax deduction, and should be considered when factoring ROI scenarios. 

The trick on EPACT is that you have to have a 179D form filled out, and although the language is a bit ambiguous, you cannot certify your own work. You will want to use a company to create that paperwork for you. A sample company that is doing a report for us now is 

Green Construction Deduction
561-662-9327
David Diaz

Before fixtures don't matter for EPACT, only after fixtures, watts per sq ft, and the almighty bi-level switching. 

THIS IS POTENTIALLY HUGE FOR SOME OF YOU. If you are doing work for a government entity, and they cannot take the deduction since they are non profit, the designing party can take the deduction.  Add that up, and you'll see what I mean. Expect to pay anywhere from $0.015 to $0.04 per square foot for the report. It requires a site visit to verify measures in place, take measurements, etc. 

As far as government rebates, they don't exist. All rebate programs are done on the local utility company level. You'll need to research that with the local utility company, and they will require pre and post inspections. If you touch it before they come out, you don't qualify. Hope that helps. :thumbsup:


----------

